
What's the best keyboard and mouse you owned? - stealthmodeclan
We all have our personal favourite. Please share which one you use now and which one is your favourite.
======
chipuni
Keyboard: Advantage2 QD from Kinesis. Nicely curved, very ergonomic keyboard
with all the bells and whistles; it has both Qwerty and Dvorak layouts at the
start, and every key can be remapped, including to macros.

~~~
floren
I had one at work and it's an extremely great keyboard. I combined it with a
Logitech Expert Mouse (actually a trackball) and my shoulder/arm pain was
better within a week.

I have an Ergodox EZ at my new job and it's good but I'd recommend the Kinesis
Advantage 2 over it if someone asked. Same price.

------
pier25
I don't like mechanical keyboards. I think the Apple Magic keyboard 2 has some
of the best chiclet keys ever made. I also really liked the keyboard on the
Surface Book 1.

As for the mouse I really like the Logitech G Pro. It's precise, lightweight,
and the shape is great for fingertip grip.

~~~
wilsonnb2
I also use the Logitech G Pro and like it quite a bit.

Logitech also makes the g203 prodigy [1] which is identical to the G Pro
except for two things:

1) the G Pro has a sensor with a higher DPI (6,000 vs 12,000)

2) the G Pro has a braided cable, while the g203 has a normal cable

Unless someone actually plans on using their mouse above 6,000 DPI, the g203
is probably a better choice because it's cheaper than the G Pro.

I've got one of each, with the G Pro at home for gaming and g203 at work so
that I more-or-less use the same mouse all the time.

[1] [https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/product/g203-prodigy-
gaming-...](https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/product/g203-prodigy-gaming-mouse)

~~~
meotai
I've been enjoying the g305 without the battery cover. It's really light with
a AAA lithium ion.

------
archagon
I travel a lot, so my selections are made with this in mind.

Kebyoard: Logitech K380. Perfect travel size, excellent keys, lovely stylings
and — from what I can tell — infinite battery life. (Mine has been running for
a year on the same batteries with no complaints.) It also doesn't bend like
the expensive Apple wireless keyboard if you chuck it in your backpack.

Mouse: Logitech G403 Wireless. (I think the G703 might be an updated model.)
It's the perfect middle ground between an office and gaming mouse: G903 guts,
IntelliMouse feel. (It even has the clicky side buttons!) I was worried that
charging every 2-3 days would be annoying, but it just hasn't been a problem
so far: the mouse charges in half an hour and you can use it with the cable in
wired mode.

I also spent a lot of time with the Logitech MX Master[2], but the Bluetooth
worked awfully on my Mac, and the latency while using the USB receiver
(however small) was unsuitable for my FPS gaming needs. Boy, that scroll wheel
was nice, though!

[2]: [http://archagon.net/blog/2017/05/22/almost-winning-the-
wirel...](http://archagon.net/blog/2017/05/22/almost-winning-the-wireless-
mouse-game-logitech-mx-master/)

~~~
pier25
> Logitech K380

It's a great little keyboard. I was skeptical at first but it grew on me.

~~~
kazinator
I have not the K380, but a K480. Its bluetooth implementation interferes with
Wi-Fi at home. Periodically, once every few minutes, the device with which the
keyboard is being used experiences a stall in its Wi-Fi connection. While I
don't see this behavior in various hotspots around town, I also haven't seen
the behavior from other bluetooth gear, including other keyboards. Changing
the Wi-Fi channel doesn't fix the issue. Aside from that, the keyboard has a
poor feel for typing, and feels cheaply made. E.g if you grasp it in both
hands and give it a squeeze, the poorly fitted plastic case squeaks. I think
the keys are the same as in the K380 [evidently not]. The only selling feature
of the 480 is that you can switch the BT connection among three devices with a
physical three-way switch. And you can stick a tablet and one, perhaps two
phones into it at the same time, having them all stand up.

~~~
archagon
I have tried the K480 in store. Weirdly enough, it feels _very_ different from
the K380. Neither the keys nor the construction are the same. (The Wirecutter
makes this observation in their BT keyboard article[1]. I didn't believe them,
so I had to check it out for myself. Turns out: true!)

[1]: [https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/the-best-bluetooth-
keyboar...](https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/the-best-bluetooth-keyboard/)

~~~
pier25
Yeah I've had both and the K480 is crap in comparison to the K380.

It's heavier, uglier, and the keys on the K380 are so much nicer.

------
olsgaard
I really liked my wired USB Mac keyboard with numpad. Put after a meeting with
coffee it stopped working, and a replacement (magic bluetooth keyboard) is
almost 4x the price, which have led me on a hunt for so,thing else. Also, I am
thinking a windows layout would work better with windows, which is what my
work computer is.

Right now I am looking at:

Havoc low profile[1], because it is mechanical and low

Surface Ergonomic Keyboard[2], because it is basically an ergonomic windows
version of what I had.

Can anybody weigh in on these?

[1] [https://www.prohavit.com/products/hv-kb390l-low-profile-
mech...](https://www.prohavit.com/products/hv-kb390l-low-profile-mechanical-
keyboard/)

[2] [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/surface/accessories/surface-...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/surface/accessories/surface-ergonomic-keyboard)

------
bfrydl
Custom mechanical keyboard from WASD Keyboards with the Neo2 keyboard layout
printed on it and a Zowie FK1 mouse. The former because I love that it's
unique to me and the latter because it's an excellent mouse that doesn't
require drivers but still has a hardware DPI changer.

~~~
teachrdan
My WASD keyboard with brown cherry keys is the best. Satisfying action and
extremely durable--no issues at all after 4 years of daily use. The only
problem is that when I'm working it sounds like an ongoing stream of machine-
gun fire from my workstation.

Yeah, I work from home.

------
anotherevan
I still swear by the Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 [1]. Very
comfortable keyboard. I think I've gone through about three of them, one of
which lasted so long that the little knobs on the J and F keys wore away and I
had to score them with an old soldering iron.

I do have a Kinesis Advantage (older model) that I've tried over a couple of
weekends to get use to, but just found I couldn't adapt. Particularly the
different placement of various punctuation keys like curly braces was too much
of a hurdle for me when writing code.

[1] [https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/p/natural-ergonomic-
keyboard...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/p/natural-ergonomic-
keyboard-4000/8xlw43x19hnt)

------
wilsonnb2
As far as keyboards go, I don't have a current favorite but I only use
keyboards with an 84 key layout [1].

The 84 key layout keeps all of the important keys from the standard 10-keyless
layout (home, page up, page down, arrows, etc) but it puts them in a single
row on the right side of the keyboard.

I find that a 10-keyless keyboard is too wide, which requires me to put my
mouse farther to my right than I like it. The 84 key lets me keep my mouse
where I want it without losing important keys.

[1] [https://i.imgur.com/0TEi1.jpg?1](https://i.imgur.com/0TEi1.jpg?1)

------
andrewmcwatters
So, among mechanical keyboards, years ago Corsair used to make almost hands
down the best one for the average consumer looking for a solid Cherry MX Blue
option some time ago called the K70 Vengeance, which sat alongside their other
Vengeance products in their gaming product lineup.

As time went on, Corsair decided it would be a great idea to fuck up
everything that they did that made their gaming product lineup perfect. This
directly impacted the K70 Vengeance, and made them utterly worthless. So much
to the point that you paid a premium for older versions of the K70.

Back in 2014, Corsair changed their Corsair Gaming logo to what was
unaffectionately called the tramp stamp logo. [https://kotaku.com/gaming-
company-changes-logo-to-tramp-stam...](https://kotaku.com/gaming-company-
changes-logo-to-tramp-stamp-fans-horr-1638359967)

Then, a couple years later, they dropped the Vengeance moniker and called the
new K70 the K70 LUX. Which was absolutely no improvement on an otherwise
already, in my opinion, terrible game. In this revision, they replaced the
keycaps with some godawful font chosen by the 12-year-old child of one of the
product designers, further cementing the former K70 into irrelevance in an
attempt to "differentiate" which in this context means "look like everyone
else."

[http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=163538](http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=163538)

To restore the keyboard to its former glory, you'd have to purchase the
classic K70 keyset for another $30. Fuck 'em.
[https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Accessorie...](https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Accessories-%7C-Parts/Gaming/Gaming-
Keyboards/CORSAIR-Gaming-Classic-K70-Full-104-Keys-Set/p/CH-8970022)

To this day, I've not found a suitable replacement for the K70 Vengeance which
my wife spilt coke all over.

As for a mouse, I just bought the same best-selling Razer DeathAdder many
other purchase. It was nice to not have to think so much about the latter.

------
heycato
I just built one of these about a month ago:
[https://keeb.io/collections/frontpage/products/levinson-
lets...](https://keeb.io/collections/frontpage/products/levinson-lets-split-w-
led-backlight?variant=6600662679582) With 78g Zealios and DSA keycaps. I have
shoulder issues and this board really seems to help with ergonomics in that
way. Pretty much my favorite board right now.

------
kazinator
I like those little Logitech m187 mice. Very handy in cramped spaces. Their
bigger cousins too, like the M325. The IR technology allows the battery life
to be very long. In my 187, I use batteries that were discarded from other
devices; I can get weeks to months out of "dead" batteries in this mouse. From
time to time, quite rarely, the m187 locks up requiring the battery to be
pulled and re-inserted to resume operation.

------
walrus01
The now-classic Logitech MX518 USB wired mouse... Hard to find an equivalent
these days.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=logitech+mx518&num=100&clien...](https://www.google.com/search?q=logitech+mx518&num=100&client=firefox-b-1&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjP2fXdhN7bAhVEOH0KHXt0DtIQ_AUICygC&biw=1788&bih=1227&dpr=0.9)

~~~
iDemonix
I contacted Logitech twice when it was discontinued, claiming mine was faulty,
just to see if they'd let on they had spare stock - they didn't.

------
pards
Keyboard: CoolerMaster QuickFire Rapid

It's a reasonably-priced mechanical keyboard, but not too loud for an office
environment.

I also have a DAS, but prefer the CM

------
iDemonix
Logitech MX518 (mouse).

I bought it for gaming as I was using a 400DPI free Dell mouse I had, I didn't
realise what a difference it could make. They sadly stopped making it, I
emailed Logitech pretending mine had broken to see if they had any internal
stock but I got nowhere. I bought a Logitech G400S for work which is pretty
close, but it's not the same.

------
kevinherron
Keyboard: Kinesis Advantage (1 and 2)

Mouse: Still searching...

~~~
coaxial
You might like the CST Ltrac trackball

~~~
kevinherron
I'll check it out if the Elecom M-HT1DRBK that just arrived doesn't work out
:x

------
limeblack
I own one of the traditional(think t420) thinkpad keyboards that are wired. My
favorite keyboard to use by fare, but they don't really make them anymore. You
can still buy them off of ebay.

------
billconan
my employer made us use the microsoft curved keyboard, as it was the only
option we had: [https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
my/products/keyboar...](https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
my/products/keyboards/comfort-curve-keyboard-3000/3tj-00019)

I hated it very much at the beginning. But now I'm so used to it, I'm the most
productive when using it. I worry that one day this keyboard is discontinued,
I can't find it anymore.

------
busterarm
KBD: Realforce 87U 45g. Hopefully even better when the Norbaforce gets here.

Mouse: Logitech G9x for feel, but the cable and rubber feet are garbage.
Microsoft IntelliMouse (Optical) as a close second.

------
ivanfon
My favourite keyboard ever is the IBM Model M. Best switches ever.

~~~
wodenokoto
These are still being produced. Reviewers seems to agree that production
process hasn't changed, but quality control has fallen drastically since the
unicomp stopped supplying IBM and started selling on their own.

But nobody seems to complain about the switches.

[https://www.pckeyboard.com](https://www.pckeyboard.com)

~~~
lakkal
Same here, I'm typing this on a Model M, and have 4 in storage. That said,
Everex keyboards from the early- to mid-90s had a really good feel to them,
too.

I'm using a Dell mouse (can't tell what model) right now that has a relatively
solid, weighty feel to it that I like. Just 2 buttons and a middle
button/wheel.

------
Finnucane
Many years ago I had a Northgate Omnikey keyboard. Pretty much everything I've
used since has been a disappointment.

My go-to mouse for many years has been the Kensington Orbital trackball.

------
speedytux
Desktop: the fist logitech marble Laptop: the thinkpad trackpoint

------
ksk
I'm using a Filco Tenkeyless (FKBN87ML/EB) for about 8 years now. The mouse
I'm using is the Microsoft WMO which I purchased in 2003 or 4.. cant remember.

~~~
huangbong
I have the exact same keyboard with cherry mx browns. End game keyboard imo.

------
dvlsg
Mouse: toss up between Logitech g403, intellimouse 3.0 and cm spawn.

Keyboard: anything ducky. Currently using a tenkeyless ducky one 2, enjoying
it quite a bit.

------
Yaa101
Qisan Magicforce 108 keys GATERON red switch. Clear momentum without joint
wearing click. All keys have adjustable lighting. No favorite mouse.

------
frnkshin
HHKB Type-S and Logitech G703.

I absolutely love the Topre switches on HHKB Type S because of the silence it
provides and the how it feels to your fingers.

------
baconhigh
Ducky Shine 3 TKL - (Cherry blue MX switches) w custom pbt keycaps because I'm
a keyboard nerd

Logitech MX Master

------
pouta
Mouse: Razer Lachesis

I bought it 10+ years ago for 30€ because he got a Deathader. Still works
perfectly

------
eschneider
Apple Saratoga keyboard, FTW. :)

~~~
wodenokoto
The Matias Tactile Pro, supposedly uses the same switches and is aimed at
people who miss their Apple Extended Keyboard.

Having tried neither, I cannot tell you if either lives up to their hype, but
thought you should know :)

[http://matias.ca/tactilepro/index.php](http://matias.ca/tactilepro/index.php)

------
fumar
ThinkPad X220 and X230 keyboards with TrackPoint.

